# EVCRAFT 250 volt controller



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Just found this website http://pages.interlog.com/~dgv/contact.html no price but huge voltage numbers and has a digital dash display with a built in dc to dc converter. Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Its being discussed in this thread

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electrocraft-evmtc-60-192v-dc-400a-25243.html


----------

